# Sunday 18th January 2009 - 1st Breakfast Club of the year!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Sunday 18th January 2009 - 1st Breakfast Club of the year! *

Thought I better get this one up to give you some notice!

The first Breakfast Club of 2009 is nearly upon us! Whatever the weather, don't let it put you off! It didn't put many off for the last one of 2008 when even 2 brave souls turned up in their Ariel Atom despite the freezing temperatures!!

Meeting is from 09:00 till midday. Breakfast is served from 09:00 as well but you may turn up from 08:30!!

For those that aren't familiar with it, then full details can be found on the website
www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk including pictures from the previous meets and the meeting dates for the rest of 2009!

a few pics from last months meet!













































hopefully, I'll see some of you there!!


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep will be there! Dont forget the scarf and gloves!


----------

